# Is there a REW compatible sound card list?



## jewk (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi. I am a musician. need to buy a brand new audio interface.
I'd like to buy REW compatible usb 2.0 full speed audio interface equpped with digital input. because i'll buy professional AD converter (Apogee or Mytec etc....)

usb bus powered stuff and ASIO 2.0 support is preferred.

the following is wish list.. but you can recommend any stuff

http://www.amazon.com/E-MU-Professi...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1181879979&sr=8-17

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...UTF8&coliid=I7T94GXLY258B&colid=3HTK6PSEYF7H5

thank u


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Just about any external soundcard will work fine, and I guess that's why we never compiled a list. The only requirement is that it be full duplex and have a line-in and a line-out connection. Most do.

The Tascam you listed doesn't appear to have a line-out, but it does have a headphone out and that should work.

The E-MU is quite a nice device. It also has a mic pre-amp with phantom voltage which could be used directly with the Behringer ECM8000 microphone that we highly recommend. 

brucek


----------

